
Bug? Or can you downvote stories on Hacker News? - gaika
http://s3.amazonaws.com/jaanix/images/16395/Screenshot-1.png
======
pg
Ok, I just tracked down the bug and fixed it.

(It was in some new domain-banning code. The problem was that I was checking
the domain even on url-less submissions, which caused an error between the
point when the story was created and when it was upvoted by its submitter.)

------
Alex3917
The bug is that when you submit a story it doesn't automatically get voted up.
Still no downvoting.

~~~
pg
Yes, looks like that's what happened. For some reason the submitter's initial
upvote is not included in the votes of this story. I'm not sure how this
happened.

You sound like you've seen this before. Have you?

~~~
run4yourlives
I saw it earlier today... I added my upvote to sort it out. The only
similarities were that both stories had no external urls... they were both
questions to the community.

Ah, here it is: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=256760>

~~~
pg
Hmm, sure enough, the submitter is not listed in the voters for that one
either. If anyone knows of any other examples, please let me know.

~~~
xlnt
For a day or two my votes didn't count. Maybe they were on moderation when
they submitted?

~~~
pg
You triggered some automatic protection against some form of abuse. I forget
what.

~~~
xlnt
I think that was when I downvoted all the congratulations in your wedding
thread. :)

------
dandelany
I've been wondering about the point system too... Lots of comments have
negative points, but I don't see how to downvote. Does downvoting require a
certain amount of karma?

~~~
jmtulloss
Yes, I think it's like 25 before you can downvote comments.

~~~
sfg
I am on 25 and I cannot down vote comments. Is karma rating the only mechanism
for restricting this?

------
paulgb
Kinda off-topic, but I noticed that you can't (or at least _I_ can't) downvote
direct replies to my own comments. I like this feature, but is it new or have
I just never noticed it before?

~~~
aston
You never noticed before.

~~~
paulgb
Thanks. I guess I'm not as observant as I thought.

------
gaika
Go to the new page and see the entry in question:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=257108>

~~~
hhm
I'm battling the temptation of upvoting it :)

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
No, it definitely earned that zero.

~~~
gaika
Somebody couldn't resist, now it has 1 :(

~~~
hhm
That wasn't me though.

